# Rate These Boards! Do the Poll, rate these decks.



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

None!!!!!!


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

i have the trs w/mtx and it is an amaazing board. but im not sure its what your looking for.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm a reverse camber whore so I picked the BTX


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

None!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

id say maybe cold smoke out of the ones you have there. But there are better choices than those


----------

